# Sistema de alarma antiasalto



## algoespacio (Jun 1, 2009)

Antes que todo, buenas a todos

Resulta que hace tiempo estoy interesado en armar un sistema anti asalto en mi auto que funcione de la siguiente manera:

Por ejemplo estoy parado en un semáforo y alguien se acerca y me amenaza haciendo que me baje del auto para quitármelo. Acto seguido el asaltante se sube al auto y se lo lleva. La idea es que pasado un par de minutos la alarma se dispare y detenga el motor para que el auto no llegue muy lejos y el delincuente no esté tan cerca como para volver a vengarse de mí.  

Buscando en la red dí con ésta página http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Alarm/hijack.htm

Era exactamente lo que buscaba. Se activa al abrir la puerta y sólo se desactiva al pulsar el boton de reset.

Traspasé el esquema a livewire pero aquí empiezan los problemas: no me funciona  

Qué será? Error mio al copiar a livewire? Error de livewire que no simula correctamente?

De antemano se agradece cualquier ayuda. Destaco que mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante básicos ops:


----------



## algoespacio (Jun 5, 2009)

El tema no era interesante?


----------



## yukardo (Jun 6, 2009)

Y que tal si lo prueba en fisico a lo mejor es un error del simulador.


----------



## CrisFiV (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola como estan, quisiera ver si me puden ayudar con un sistema de alarma para una casa que funcione con sensores.
gracias


----------

